# They did it again ............



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My Angelfish have laid eggs once again and the eggs are wiggling like crazy. They should be free swimming fry in a day or 2. The parents have moved the eggs twice and are once again keeping all other fish cornered on the opposite side of the tank.


----------



## aqualife (Jan 9, 2015)

grats!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice! Will you feed them brine shrimp to help them grow or let nature take its course? My Kribs just spawned the other day. I can't see the babies because they are in the cave but I think they should be at the wiggler stage now too, unless mom or pap got peckish...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The first batch came just a few weeks ago. They got wiped out when I put frozen brine shrimp in the tank. As soon as I dropped them in I knew I had made a mistake. They were about the size of the fry. The parents stopped guarding the fry and food frenzy ensued. I'm sure the parents mistakenly ate some fry.

I am just letting them be. The parents are very busy chasing away other fish. They will suck any straggler fry up in their mouth and then go and place them on the plant leaf they are corralling them on.

I'm waiting for spring as I really need to change out my substrate. So I will need to take the tank down for a few days. Trying not to add any fish or plants until the change.


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations! I hope the fry survive this time!


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

Congrats....I've been trying hard to get my angelfish to lay eggs with no success...hopefully soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

They keep doing it. Twice since this post. They must like it (sex) rough as they come away quite tattered; especially the female.

You may not have a male and female or they're too young. They prefer Amazon sword plant leafs but mine are using a Java fern (no swords in the tank). They will also use a piece of slate placed upright at an angle.


----------



## strawberrybob (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulation! It's great to hear. However, I couldn't notice the eggs! May be you should point those with Paint software


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow mine ate the first batch before they became wigglers this was about a month and a half ago then they spawned again two weeks later they became free swimming but I believe either the parents or the guppy ate them so guppy has been relocated and yesterday they spawned again hopefully third time is a charm


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Strawberrybob I'd you look at this pic dead center they look like lil clear beads all piled together


----------

